# Ppg powder coat



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey fellas! Does anyone know if there's a data sheet for powder like there is for liquid? My manager and I've looked everywhere and I haven't been able to find anything.

I'm looking for a cure range since my boss thinks it should be 360 degrees for an hour and I think that time frame is entirely to long and that's why were having outgas problems.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you using it or selling it? Because if you are using it your PPG dealer or whoever sold it to you is responsible for getting it to you. If you are selling it......well can't help you there I'm afraid.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.nortekpowder.com/tds/S8ST182.pdf here's some info regarding temps


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

PACman said:


> Are you using it or selling it? Because if you are using it your PPG dealer or whoever sold it to you is responsible for getting it to you. If you are selling it......well can't help you there I'm afraid.




I'm using it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

CApainter said:


> http://www.nortekpowder.com/tds/S8ST182.pdf here's some info regarding temps




Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

What Line are you using?

Epoxy? Polyester, Duranar?

The TDA and SDS are the website, but there are quite a few different PPG Powder Coat Materials:

http://www.ppgtruefinish.com/Products/PPG-Powder-Coatings.aspx


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

kentdalimp said:


> What Line are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm actually using all three. It just depends what the customers looking for but at least 80% of the time its epoxy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

phoenix8538 said:


> I'm actually using all three. It just depends what the customers looking for but at least 80% of the time its epoxy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've heard a couple good things from TIC powders having better results controlling THE off gas problems so I'm thinking about switching from PPG to TIC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

